

I am a compound word and a popular snack. - planemostd

I am a compound word and a popular snack.<p>My first word means bust or explode.<p>My second word is also edible.<p>What am I?<p>New game to android for kids from Planemo Studio,
look here:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.planemo.bobbyPuzzlesEn
======
Armbrs
The clues would lead me to believe you're popcorn. But I think the real answer
is spam.

